# My First attempt



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

So I've been picking up plants here and there from people on the forum, and LFS... This is what I have so far. 
I really wish I had better lights... =x
These are all pretty much low light plants...


















I know those vals will grow tall, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there...

And I should really get my digital camera out of the drawer...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

looks good.... you have a molly infestation


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

yes... it is as if there is a plague but instead of swarms of locusts i have mollies...


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Give mollies a heavily planted tank and they'll be the gift that keeps on giving!!! Love my mollies....


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Coming along nicely.


----------

